# Top Notch Yamaha Service in South Florida



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Dave.. and Tom's lure order will be done this morning and ready to pick up...


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Does he work on Mercs? Gonna need a guy😇


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

rovster said:


> Does he work on Mercs? Gonna need a guy😇


Sent you his contact information.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks Dave!


----------

